# Alternate way to access TiVo media



## dddnlbb (Jan 25, 2007)

A couple of months ago there was a thread here where someone had posted an alternate way to access your media on your TiVo by going through a browser and using a user name and password. I can't find that thread because I can't seem to access any threads prior to early February. The post was back in January. I did a search but can't find it.

So, does anyone know how to do that?

Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's...

https://<tivo ip>/nowplaying/

when prompted for a user name and password the user name is tivo and the password is your MAK.

Dan


----------



## dddnlbb (Jan 25, 2007)

THANKS Dan!


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

And remind me how to find the MAK for my Series 3? I tried the search but get too many non-helpful hits.


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't have an S3, but AFAIK they don't support TivoToGo, so they wouldn't have a MAK available.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This does not work for a S3! The service which activates this page is disabled on S3 units.

That being said you can always get your MAK by logging on to Manage My Account on TiVo.com and clicking the link on the right to get your Mdeia Access Key.

Dan


----------



## oconnell33 (Jun 8, 2003)

how do I find the IP address for my tivo? I assume that is what is meant by <tivo ip>?


----------



## Cabal (Feb 22, 2007)

oconnell33 said:


> how do I find the IP address for my tivo? I assume that is what is meant by <tivo ip>?


It will be listed on the Settings/Network page.


----------



## eldonjon72 (Dec 6, 2006)

I tried using the instructions as listed, couldn't get it to work. For username I tried using tivo, Tivo, and TIVO, and for password I tried mak & MAK in various combinations but it would not accept the logon.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

eldonjon72 said:


> I tried using the instructions as listed, couldn't get it to work. For username I tried using tivo, Tivo, and TIVO, and for password I tried mak & MAK in various combinations but it would not accept the logon.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Username is 'tivo' (all lower case) and the password is your Media Access Key otherwise known as your MAK. You find your MAK under 'Manage My Account' on tivo.com or on your TiVo from 'TiVo Central' under 'Messages & Setup' then 'Account & System Information' and then 'Media Access Key'.


----------



## exylyr (Mar 23, 2007)

What access does this get you? (I have not seen the previous threads that cover this...) Read, write, stream?


----------



## nhammack (Oct 5, 2004)

I've never tried this before and would be very interested like *exlyr* to know exactly what this does for you?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

exylyr said:


> What access does this get you? (I have not seen the previous threads that cover this...) Read, write, stream?


You can select 1 show and transfer it to the PC.


----------



## nhammack (Oct 5, 2004)

Won't it take just as long via TTG?

I mean don't get me wrong but drag and drop versus TTG which one is faster?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

nhammack said:


> Won't it take just as long via TTG?
> 
> I mean don't get me wrong but drag and drop versus TTG which one is faster?


They are about the same. TTG is the software in the TiVo. TiVo desktop essentially just does something very similar to this under the covers. Some have reported a slight speed advantage using the web interface over TiVo Desktop, others don't see any difference. Whether you use the web interface, TiVo Desktop, Galleon, or roxio is basically up to you, do what suits you, it is all TTG.


----------



## rossm777 (Mar 20, 2004)

I tried this and could not connect to my home network ussing https://<tivo ip>/nowplaying/
It will not connect. I have a wireless network which was getting 50% to 70% reception. I have been transferring my schedule every night so I know it works. Any Ideas? Are there any ways to use an external dvd recorder to transfer files that way? What will happen to HDTV recordings going to a std recorder? Will it just be a difference in quality of recording but viewable at decent quality?
Ross


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

rossm777 said:


> ussing https://<tivo ip>/nowplaying/


I use https://192.168.2.108 for one of my TiVos. Note that you must list the actual IP address of the TiVo as shown on its phone and network screen, not the placeholder <tivo ip>. That is just a reminder to go get the real IP address. Also, don't include /nowplaying, I never do and don't know if that will help or hinder the transaction. It works fine without it.

CuriousMark


----------



## rossm777 (Mar 20, 2004)

I did use the actual IP from the network screen, but did use nowplaying. I will try it without nowplaying and see if that works.


----------



## rossm777 (Mar 20, 2004)

I tried just the ip address and still no good. I will live to fight another day. I have to go to tivo.com and tell them that the new s3 remote they sent me acts just like the original one. It just stops controling the s3. It is intermmittent. My s2 remote works on the s3 without missing a beat. I am PO'd especially after seeing the new price. I had my unit 5 or 6 weeks. Oh well.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

rossm777 said:


> I tried just the ip address and still no good. I will live to fight another day. I have to go to tivo.com and tell them that the new s3 remote they sent me acts just like the original one. It just stops controling the s3. It is intermmittent. My s2 remote works on the s3 without missing a beat. I am PO'd especially after seeing the new price. I had my unit 5 or 6 weeks. Oh well.


S3, if you said that to begin with I missed it. S3s aren't enabled for this yet. You don't have a problem at all.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Will Tivo really terminate one's service if transfers are done outside of the household?

Will they warn you first?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

dwit said:


> Will Tivo really terminate one's service if transfers are done outside of the household?


Only if they find out about it. 



dwit said:


> Will they warn you first?


If they do, it'll be with a "and we're now cutting your service."


----------

